# Gluteus Medius Tendon Repair



## mmendoza (Feb 5, 2008)

I cannot find any code to match this procedure. Op-Report states "Rt hip gluteus medius tendon debridement/repair". Also I looking at Rt hip iliotibial band release. What codes can I use?

Possible 27006 for IT band release.


----------



## reichtina320 (Feb 14, 2008)

I would agree with the band release, the other I also could not come up with a code, sorry.


Tina


----------



## mmendoza (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for your imput, a little help goes a long way.


----------

